# Bosc monitor enclosure ideas? and help please



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

:welcome: Hi guys, Im going to be building a large enclosure (viv) for my bosc and Im unsure really how to go about it ive got a little idea of what i would like to do, but Id like to hear from others that have monitors.
I know the size requirments they need as adults this is not a problem. I would like to know what size vivs people are using?, how they heat a large viv?, what they have put inside the viv for decoration? and how to actually go about building the structure? any pics of set-ups and designs and any tips on anything ive missed would be greatly appreciated.
sorry if alot of this has been asked before, I done a search on the forum before hand and couldnt find anything relevant.
cheers for looking:2thumb:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

SCOTT4545 said:


> :welcome: Hi guys, Im going to be building a large enclosure (viv) for my bosc and Im unsure really how to go about it ive got a little idea of what i would like to do, but Id like to hear from others that have monitors.
> I know the size requirments they need as adults this is not a problem. I would like to know what size vivs people are using?, how they heat a large viv?, what they have put inside the viv for decoration? and how to actually go about building the structure? any pics of set-ups and designs and any tips on anything ive missed would be greatly appreciated.
> sorry if alot of this has been asked before, I done a search on the forum before hand and couldnt find anything relevant.
> cheers for looking:2thumb:


hi m8 right 
viv size. i would go for a min of 8x3x3 but 8x4x4 is beter mine is in a 8x2.5x2 at the min but im geting a biger one soon

heat
i just use 2 par38 halogen bulbs on a dimmer stat i dont need night heating as my reptile room is heatid but you minght need to use a tube heater or a ahs heater for night heat

inside the viv
you dont wont to be puting a lot of plant and things like that in a boscs viv as thay will just get trashed youwill just need some big logs and rock and a verl large water dish i use a cat liter (one for pound land a he brakes them :lol2

i will see if i can find a good pic in a bit:2thumb:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

krox2008 said:


> hi m8 right
> viv size. i would go for a min of 8x3x3 but 8x4x4 is beter mine is in a 8x2.5x2 at the min but im geting a biger one soon
> 
> heat
> ...


Hi krox, Thanks for the quick reply:2thumb: 
I was thinking about making a 8x4x4 sized viv but wasnt sure about the rest lol, i got a few more questions now lol hope you dont mind:blush:. 
*par38 halgogen bulbs*,
are they the best to use for basking bulbs? also where do i get them from B&Q maybe? Im not very good with electrics also, how would i wire the bulbs up? do i just use a simple light fitting and hang them from the top of the viv? 
*tubular heater or ahs heater*.
which do you recomend to use, which is more efficient? ive just had a quick read about them the ahs seems better, Id have to use a 500w 1 for 8X4X4 tank wouldnt I? or would it be better to buy a 4ft tube heater and put it on a dimmin stat? would both of these will need addition guards? 
*decor*
I wasnt thinking of plants ive got a smallish bosc atm and i know how destuctive they can be lol. I was thinkin of raised basking spots and ramps so he can have another level. what do you think?
Thanks alot for your help alreaddy nd in advanced lol:2thumb:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

SCOTT4545 said:


> Hi krox, Thanks for the quick reply:2thumb:
> I was thinking about making a 8x4x4 sized viv but wasnt sure about the rest lol, i got a few more questions now lol hope you dont mind:blush:.
> *par38 halgogen bulbs*,
> are they the best to use for basking bulbs? also where do i get them from B&Q maybe? Im not very good with electrics also, how would i wire the bulbs up? do i just use a simple light fitting and hang them from the top of the viv?
> ...


ok cool

yes you can get par38 bulbs in B&Q and yes thay work grate for a basking spot as for a fiting if younot a 100% on the electrics i would go for 1 or 2 or even 3 in of these in a 8x4x4
http://www.superpetsdirect.com/products/T%2dRex-Ceramic-Reptile-Light-Fitting.html
thay will work fine for par38 bulbs

i would go for the ahs heater bit more expensive but defo worth it and yes you would defoneed a gard

and yes raised platform would look good and work very well fora basking spot it works good for a hide under it but as i sed big logs always look goodin viv like this

glad to help m8 i will be wotching out for the pics when you have bilt it:2thumb:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

krox2008 said:


> ok cool
> 
> yes you can get par38 bulbs in B&Q and yes thay work grate for a basking spot as for a fiting if younot a 100% on the electrics i would go for 1 or 2 or even 3 in of these in a 8x4x4
> http://www.superpetsdirect.com/products/T%2dRex-Ceramic-Reptile-Light-Fitting.html
> ...


oh mate ur a legand thanks alot!:2thumb::no1: my mate is a sparky so he could help out with the all the wiring, if i ask nicely lol, but i will propbably just get 3 fittings from the link you posted (thanks 4 that by the way brilliant) Im gunna get a ahs heater defo. It might be more expensive but you get what you pay for really  where in the viv would you recomend fixing the ahs heater? also would i need any underfloor (under the substrate) heating such as heat mats or heat cables? as for the raised platform im only gunna have it as a basking spot so he can also hide under it and not take up much room, I might go 9 or even 10ft x 4 x 4 so i have enough space for massive logs and rocks because i really like the natural look and to many platforms my look a bit OTT lol. 
what do you think of puttin a small / medium sized molded pond into the viv for him to bath in? also any ideas on building the structure of the viv?
Thanks very much for all your help mate much appreciated:2thumb: i will keep you updated on the viv build, I probably start a thread on it lol, be nearer to when santa visits him tho :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

my bosc viv is 8x3x3 and has a 5 foot tube heater for background temps and a 160w solar glo heat and uv for basking.
the tube heater is boxed in and on a pulse stat.


----------



## 666PIT9 (Sep 23, 2010)

looks like a sick custom job, nice bosc


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

nice viv and bosc m8 but you must have a idea what you whant in your tank:2thumb:.


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

aaron lynch said:


> my bosc viv is 8x3x3 and has a 5 foot tube heater for background temps and a 160w solar glo heat and uv for basking.
> the tube heater is boxed in and on a pulse stat.
> image
> image


nice set-up mate thanks for the pics too:2thumb:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

pacman frogz said:


> nice viv and bosc m8 but you must have a idea what you whant in your tank:2thumb:.


I do have a little idea as ive previously posted but ive never built a large enclosure before and id like to get any ideas and tips before i make it. The bosc wont be goin in the viv for a while to, so it gives me a chance to everything perfect. 
you got any ideas?




Oh yea i know i shud place the ahs heater in the warm end but should it be near the floor or up high anyone?


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

has any one else got any cool and unusual ideas i could use?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

Would also like to add what do you guys use for UV in those big enclosures. I think UV is essential for a bosc and mine has his for 12 hours a day and is very happy active monitor. I also building a viv, its built just got to put the stuff in it lol


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

leebrett69 said:


> Would also like to add what do you guys use for UV in those big enclosures. I think UV is essential for a bosc and mine has his for 12 hours a day and is very happy active monitor. I also building a viv, its built just got to put the stuff in it lol


my plan is to use a 10.0 tube at the top of the viv just for lighting as not much of the uv will reach the bottom of the viv and then hang a few 10.0 compact bulbs dwn in the basking site. I might put 1 in the cool end to. what yu rekon?


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

mine is in a 3x2x2 and has one hanging down about 10 inches from bottom. Im not sure about the bigger viv as of yet, i never had to put UV in a tank this big. My pet shop said something about a UV reader and something else was gf that talked to them lol


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

i use a 4ft 10.0uv tube along the back of the viv about 15in up

as for the ahs hater i would put it at the top of the middle of the viv with the stat probb in the cool end of the viv


----------



## 1uk3 (Jun 18, 2010)

At the moment no.e has the bedroom just hanging a heat bulb in the corner if the room and have stuck a large heat mat in the corner aswell for at night 

He loves it has a bask then runs round the room then goes back for a bask lol


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

krox2008 said:


> i use a 4ft 10.0uv tube along the back of the viv about 15in up
> 
> as for the ahs hater i would put it at the top of the middle of the viv with the stat probb in the cool end of the viv


can the bosc come into contact with the tube tho mate with it that low down? I wouldnt wont him to be able to break it.

thanks for the ahs heater advice, is that where most people place theirs?

cheers mate:2thumb:


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

hello m8 i would use a ceramic 150w or 250 for the night time to keep him warm at night( use a bulb gard) and for daytime i would use 100w/or 150w infia red heat bulb and and a spot bulb 150w. its you viv thou m8 but good luck with it. :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

| The Savannah Monitor, Varanus exanthematicus some good stuff for you.:2thumb:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

pacman frogz said:


> hello m8 i would use a ceramic 150w or 250 for the night time to keep him warm at night( use a bulb gard) and for daytime i would use 100w/or 150w infia red heat bulb and and a spot bulb 150w. its you viv thou m8 but good luck with it. :2thumb: :lol2:


sound mate thanks for the suggestions: victory:, the only thing i wouldnt be using was a ceramic bulb, i was planning to use the ahs heater to control night temps.
I like the idea of having a infa red heat bulb with the basking bulbs i might use that. :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

pacman frogz said:


> | The Savannah Monitor, Varanus exanthematicus some good stuff for you.:2thumb:


thanks:2thumb: ive seen this before I read through It alot before actually gettin my bosc, brilliant website tho I use it quite often. cheers: victory:


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

kk npz m8 good luck:2thumb:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

SCOTT4545 said:


> can the bosc come into contact with the tube tho mate with it that low down? I wouldnt wont him to be able to break it.
> 
> thanks for the ahs heater advice, is that where most people place theirs?
> 
> cheers mate:2thumb:


yes most people put thm on the backand mine has never botherd messing with it
is the ahs heater wat theonly heating in the viv you would put it in the hot end as it is just for backgroung heting it works beter in the middle

not a problem m8:2thumb:



pacman frogz said:


> hello m8 i would use a ceramic 150w or 250 for the night time to keep him warm at night( use a bulb gard) and for daytime i would use 100w/or 150w infia red heat bulb and and a spot bulb 150w. its you viv thou m8 but good luck with it. :2thumb: :lol2:


150w bulbs are notgood for boscs coz thay heat a very small area which means the bosc can only worm a small part of it body up are a time halogen flood bulbs work a lot beter:2thumb:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

1uk3 said:


> At the moment no.e has the bedroom just hanging a heat bulb in the corner if the room and have stuck a large heat mat in the corner aswell for at night
> 
> He loves it has a bask then runs round the room then goes back for a bask lol


 
thats not a good idea m8 if you get the humidty you need for your bosc in your room it will rot your house andif not itsnot goodfor the bosc:2thumb:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

cheers guys:2thumb: so its a ahs heater in the middle and par38 halogens for basking spots so far lol, what about the infa red heat bulb just for a little extra heat at night or will the ahs be enough.
thanks again:no1:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

any structure desings guys? 

and will the ahs heater be enough to heat the viv at night too?
cheers:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

SCOTT4545 said:


> cheers guys:2thumb: so its a ahs heater in the middle and par38 halogens for basking spots so far lol, what about the infa red heat bulb just for a little extra heat at night or will the ahs be enough.
> thanks again:no1:


I have a row of 3 par30 75w (one is removed at the moment as still quite warm in the house during the day) and a 100w ceramic on a pulse for ambients and night times temps.

An AHS will be enough for temps at night.

My viv is full of bog wood, a paving slab that he never seems to bask on more lays under as retains the heat and a couple of these:

http://www.theguineapigrescue.com/images/fiddlesticks.jpg

Water bowel is a 12l RUB.


----------



## 1uk3 (Jun 18, 2010)

krox2008 said:


> thats not a good idea m8 if you get the humidty you need for your bosc in your room it will rot your house andif not itsnot goodfor the bosc:2thumb:


It's the same for having free roming iggys and Tokays they do really well no stress from being enclosed I no people who had a iggy free coming for 12 years never done home any harm what makes you say its harming him? Humidity in England is higher than you think aswell


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's the thread I made when I built my bosc her new viv. Might give you some ideas on how to build it. Keeping the inside reasonably simple is best, they do tend to destroy stuff!! I gave mine some extra levels to increase floor area, and counter to what people said she uses them all and is a pretty good climber. :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/519028-bosc-monitor-mansion-timelapse-video.html


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

1uk3 said:


> It's the same for having free roming iggys and Tokays they do really well no stress from being enclosed I no people who had a iggy free coming for 12 years never done home any harm what makes you say its harming him? Humidity in England is higher than you think aswell


Letting them free roam for a while is all well and good, but they need the ambient temperatures as well as the basking temperature to be able to digest food and function properly. Without the right temps their internal organs basically slowly shut down. Humidity is anywhere from 25-40% in England, boscs should have 50-65%. However, boscs need the ambient temperature combined with humidity level, one without the other results in respiratory problems - ie - too hot and dry, or too cold and damp will give them RI or damage their lungs. The sort of damage that can be done to boscs from reduced temps is often not obvious for a long time, many people free roam boscs and have a perfectly happy animal for 5 or so years. These magnificent lizards can live upto 15 in the right conditions.


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

afeks said:


> Here's the thread I made when I built my bosc her new viv. Might give you some ideas on how to build it. Keeping the inside reasonably simple is best, they do tend to destroy stuff!! I gave mine some extra levels to increase floor area, and counter to what people said she uses them all and is a pretty good climber. :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/519028-bosc-monitor-mansion-timelapse-video.html
> 
> ...


Hi mate thats quality, that was defo what i was looking for cheers:no1:. spot on that viv looks mate, how long did it all take?
Im thinking of using veneered chipboard for the panles and make a wooden frame like you have. would i still need to waterproof the veneered chipboard? I no the frame will need doing. what did you use to water proof it? i know its was varnish what sort though and would i get it from b&q somewhere like that. 
thanks :2thumb:



Whosthedaddy said:


> I have a row of 3 par30 75w (one is removed at the moment as still quite warm in the house during the day) and a 100w ceramic on a pulse for ambients and night times temps.
> 
> An AHS will be enough for temps at night.
> 
> ...


cheers mate:2thumb: any pics? lol those stick things are ideal where did you get them?


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

This may sound stupid but i was also thinking of putting a large locking catflap on one of the panles so the bosc can choose to come out of his viv and roam around my room when im init if he choose's to. would he even use it, and is it a good idea?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

SCOTT4545 said:


> This may sound stupid but i was also thinking of putting a large locking catflap on one of the panles so the bosc can choose to come out of his viv and roam around my room when im init if he choose's to. would he even use it, and is it a good idea?


Why not just open his viv door a little when you're in?


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why not just open his viv door a little when you're in?


yea true, but wouldnt i lose alot of the humidity and ambient heat by the time he goes back in the viv?


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

No worries mate, I used waterproof matt floor varnish from B+Q as it has lower VOC levels than yaught varnish and is just as waterproof. About 12quid a can I think. I owuld use OSB or the chipboard that your thinking of but still varnish/seal it just to make the viv last longer. That viv took me about a week, you need time for all the coats of varnish to set before you can do anything to the inside. Like Morgan Freeman said, I'd just open the viv when your there, thats what I do with mine and It doesn't seem to loose much of the heat. :2thumb:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

afeks said:


> No worries mate, I used waterproof matt floor varnish from B+Q as it has lower VOC levels than yaught varnish and is just as waterproof. About 12quid a can I think. I owuld use OSB or the chipboard that your thinking of but still varnish/seal it just to make the viv last longer. That viv took me about a week, you need time for all the coats of varnish to set before you can do anything to the inside. Like Morgan Freeman said, I'd just open the viv when your there, thats what I do with mine and It doesn't seem to loose much of the heat. :2thumb:


Ideal thanks:no1:, im going waterproof everything then. do i make the frame than waterproof that and when its dried put the panles on and seal them?

also what about the humidity escapeing tho or will that be ok to?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

> This may sound stupid but i was also thinking of putting a large locking catflap on one of the panles so the bosc can choose to come out of his viv and roam around my room when im init if he choose's to. would he even use it, and is it a good idea?


I've got a feeling he wouldn't acknowledge it as a door, probably just see it as a wall. If you made a flap that you could keep open it might work.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

mrhoyo said:


> I've got a feeling he wouldn't acknowledge it as a door, probably just see it as a wall. If you made a flap that you could keep open it might work.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I was also thinkin this, I just seen a clear cat flap that locks shut. do you think he would use that? if not i can always find a way of keeping it open when im in the room.


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

afeks said:


> Here's the thread I made when I built my bosc her new viv. Might give you some ideas on how to build it. Keeping the inside reasonably simple is best, they do tend to destroy stuff!! I gave mine some extra levels to increase floor area, and counter to what people said she uses them all and is a pretty good climber. :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/519028-bosc-monitor-mansion-timelapse-video.html
> 
> ...


now that is wot all bosc's should have class m8:notworthy:



afeks said:


> Letting them free roam for a while is all well and good, but they need the ambient temperatures as well as the basking temperature to be able to digest food and function properly. Without the right temps their internal organs basically slowly shut down. Humidity is anywhere from 25-40% in England, boscs should have 50-65%. However, boscs need the ambient temperature combined with humidity level, one without the other results in respiratory problems - ie - too hot and dry, or too cold and damp will give them RI or damage their lungs. The sort of damage that can be done to boscs from reduced temps is often not obvious for a long time, many people free roam boscs and have a perfectly happy animal for 5 or so years. These magnificent lizards can live upto 15 in the right conditions.


 
spot on m8


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

SCOTT4545 said:


> Ideal thanks:no1:, im going waterproof everything then. do i make the frame than waterproof that and when its dried put the panles on and seal them?
> 
> also what about the humidity escapeing tho or will that be ok to?


I put the panels on then just covered all of the inside with varnish really thoroughly. The varnish seems to plug any gap around the frame and make a really good waterproof seal so there is no reason to seal the whole frame. If you have good deep substrate it hold moisture really well. So once you close your viv the humidity will climb back to the right level in no time



krox2008 said:


> now that is wot all bosc's should have class m8:notworthy:
> spot on m8


Cheers mate, she loves the viv so was definately worth the effort!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

When I tried the turf idea:



















The pieces of wood are infact wood tinder from a petrol station.










Looks nothing like it anymore but does show the paving slab under the lights.


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks afeks:2thumb: that will save me some time waiting for the frame to dry then lol


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> image
> 
> When I tried the turf idea:
> 
> ...


that looks really cool! speacially with the turf! nice set-up mate:no1: how long did the turf last in there? and is that a tortoise in the corner on the last pic, is it in the same viv as your bosc?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

SCOTT4545 said:


> that looks really cool! speacially with the turf! nice set-up mate:no1: how long did the turf last in there? and is that a tortoise in the corner on the last pic, is it in the same viv as your bosc?


Don't worry, its a conrete one.

Turf last less than 2 weeks as it stank like a compost bin.

You don't know unless you try these things.


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Don't worry, its a conrete one.
> 
> Turf last less than 2 weeks as it stank like a compost bin.
> 
> You don't know unless you try these things.


haha oh right, looks real in the pic :lol2:
did it! thats a shame really it looks mental, i might give it a go see how it turns out. 
yea thats it, i like to try new things but dont really have many ideas ive not been in the hobby for very long so i get unsure weather to try em or not :lol2:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

getting the wood for the build this week :2thumb: cant wait to start making it lol How do i get the measurments for the glass to fit into the runners and to be able to lift it out again like in taylor made vivs?
cheers


----------

